# 1488 & 28 = Trouble: Hidden Neo Nazi Symbols



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2011)

Sadly no, these guys aren't going away anytime soon. Bad enough that Germany (the country) has to live under the cloud of their 1940's past that is a source of shame for many, but add that the youth still carries the stench of hate and find new ways to flout it despite bans against anything relating to aforementioned past. 
Since "Heil Hitler" is enough to get someone thrown in jail and the swastika is permanently banned from everything the Neo's are finding new ways to proclaim their loyalty to a political party long dead. 

Articles below
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/disturbing-trend-neo-nazi-codes-203345626.html

http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,770820,00.html

http://www.newser.com/story/122087/secret-nazi-codes-poison-germany.html

Ironically their groups are springing up in Russia of all places. But the crack down is getting there. 
http://old.news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110614/ap_on_re_eu/eu_russia_neo_nazis_sentenced_2 
What I find funny is the photo related to the article where two "supporters" are hiding their faces from the camera. Way to show the pride of your support there folks! 

Racial hatred was something I grew up with... but thankfully I grew OUT of. I've been burned, betrayed, hurt, robbed and just screwed over by almost every race that is out there, likewise I've been helped, loved, praised, honored, respected and aided by almost every race that is out there... and what I came away with out of all those experience was the lesson that the color of the skin is of NO indication of the content of their character. 

But these people feel that the white race is threatened to extinction. :idunno: well gee maybe it's OUR turn, I mean we (whites) have tried over the centuries to wipe out every other race on the planet so... maybe it's our turn in the barrel. But the doctrine of hate simply won't go away will it? 

I can understand that a survivor of 9/11 and their families for hating Arabs or hating at least Arab terrorists. I can understand if not support it. I hated blacks for a long time because they were the only ones who teased me mercilessly in school, but like I said I grew out of it. At the time at my grade and jr. high school there were only two races whites and blacks. To my best recollection none of the white kids ever messed with me or teased me or started fights with me. When I moved to Dallas to begin high-school there were now 3 races, whites, blacks and latinos. Guess what? Right I had lots of (negative) run-ins with not only the blacks but the latinos as well. 
Was the problem with me? I dunno, I tried getting along with everyone... every-one. But like grade/jr. high the whites relatively left me alone. So do I carry a flaming brand against non-whites? If I did I dropped it down the well a long time ago. Especially since it was a black man who rescued me from a potentially serious mugging in Washington D.C. when I started attending college. It was a black man that assisted me when I was attacked by a black gang of teenagers in St. Louis MO. 
Helped me realize what Dr. King was saying... about the judgement of a man will not be based on the color of his skin but the content of their character. So now I've become "color-blind"... when I meet a new person, I will (internally) acknowledge their race sure, but it won't have any bearing/weight/factor on my personal judgement of them. None of the mental "oh I'd better be extra careful with them because they're --insert race here--"

So these people who continue to carry the fires of hate despite all the bans are still trying to spread their message. Makes no sense what-so-ever to me. 
But it's good to know what they're up to with their "new symbols" and "codes". It'll help me to know who NOT to hang out with. I know a few good guys who are bald or have closely cropped hair. Either because they have follicle problems or they like it or they're keeping their hair short because they're in the military or just like to stay cool during summer months. Far as I know... they have none of the stupid hatred rolling around inside them.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 29, 2011)

You can find a lot of information on the origin and meaning of a lot hate symbols at the Anti-Defamation League's website.  However, context matters.  For example, "1488" is not a common expression; either 14 or 88 by themselves or together are.  But 14 can also be an indicator of a Norteno street gang, or the college class that just completed their freshman year...  420 can be an allusion to Hitler's birthday -- or to smoking marijuana.  You want to see a group that'll really make you scratch your head, check out the Nazi Low Riders.  Don't ask me how you explain what amounts to white supremacist Latinos...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> You want to see a group that'll really make you scratch your head, check out the Nazi Low Riders.  Don't ask me how you explain what amounts to white supremacist Latinos...



Thanks for the links... yeah the NLR is kinda a head-scratcher at that. Are they wanting to be low-riders (War song is now playing in my head) or trying to phase out the Latinos so it becomes a white only thing? What next? 25 inch rims on their cars? Wearing pants 5 sizes too large around the waist? 
Sounds like some white guys trying to be home boyzees or dawgs.  

But they are out there... A number of years ago in Utah I ran into a guy I hadn't seen in a couple of years... didn't recognize him because of his shaved head. When I asked him about it, he quietly and proudly stated "I joined the Aryan Race" I nodded and had to go be somewhere else as politely as I could.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh, they're out there.  And the ones you really have to worry about aren't the ones who shave their heads and show of their tattoos.  For example, Jared Taylor and his organization...  Some of these organizations almost sound reasonable and sane, and hide their racist orientation well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Oh, they're out there.  And the ones you really have to worry about aren't the ones who shave their heads and show of their tattoos.  For example, Jared Taylor and his organization...  Some of these organizations almost sound reasonable and sane, and hide their racist orientation well.


Yeah I've met his ilk as well in my travels. The "N", "J", "S" (and the rest of the alphabet)-word slips out with just enough vehemence in it to make your ears prick up and the red flags popping out. So those guys can be picked out from a simple conversation. And not in the Vic Morrow in the Twilight Zone type either.

One wonders if such a non-racist world would be possible, over time? Presently I see a much improved relation/interaction in today's world than I saw it was, say 40 years ago. 
Over the years I've learned that it's the previous generation that keeps passing the seed on ahead. Breed that out and maybe. 

Or are people naturally inclined to be racist?


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 30, 2011)

Hatred is every where.

I grew up in a mostly black neighborhood. And when your growing up in an evnviroment when you stick out like a sore thumb, its not about who you are...its about who you know...its survival.

I used to get beat up all the time just because I'm white...it happens, hate isn't only one color.

It wasn't until when i started growing up, and getting taller, did I start to make friends. Basketball was a big deal on the street that I grew up on.  If you were simi good then you fit in just fine.

I don't hold haterid in my heart, toward those who physically hurt me, and today, looking back, it was almost a good thing, because now I know what its like to be a minority...although its just a taste, and I will never know the full lengths of what its like to be, black, latino, etc...but at least now I know what its like to be treated differently for something you can't control.

MA-Caver, I understand where your coming from.  Although I never held haterid in my heart toward any color specifically, more so the people who were causing me harm.  I can see how I could have easily went that way if I were exposed to either racist friends or family...

I don't quote her often, but I will now...my mom would read these articles and say



> Lifes to Short.


----------



## WC_lun (Jun 30, 2011)

I read an article on this not long ago.  It stuck in my head how far these people are going to show signs that they are bigots.  It is sad that today a person will often be judged from thier skin color or manner of dress than what is in thier heart.  You'd think we would figure out by now that doesn't work.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 30, 2011)

I knew that 88=Heil Hitler, but didn't know where the "14" came into play.

Numbers have been used by a lot of groups, especially the OMC (outlaw motorcycle clubs).  For example, you will see "81" alot for Hell's Angels. 8=H 1=A.

Another one is 311, yep not just a band, a racist statement. 3x11, 11=K.  So 311 is actually to represent the KKK.

I think it was George Carlin who stated that being racist was stupid, why judge a person by the color of their skin when if you just spend 5 minutes with them you can find much more valid reasons for not liking them. LOL

Unfortunately, hate knows no bounds when it comes to race, creed, sex, religion or anything else.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 30, 2011)

These people should be made to take courses in human biology, including DNA sequencing, it would show them that we are all the same on the inside and our genetics are all mixed up after tens of thousands of years of breeding

People generally like forming exclusive clubs, which is fine in most cases, but then why do you have to base your club on the hatred of those not like you?

Some people are just an embarrassment to the human race.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Ever seen those Christian "My boss is a Jewish carpenter" stickers?  I was driving down the road one night and saw one that said "My boss is an Austrian artist."  Wasn't certain about the meaning until I saw the other sticker that said "Got Pride?"  

Don't see a lot of that around these parts.  For some reason, racial superiority doesn't seem to translate into economic viability.  :rofl:


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 30, 2011)

The number is usually 18, here it's used in Combat 18 with the 18 stands for A and H, Hitler's initials.


----------

